# Cherohala/Tail of Dragon Ride.Anyone interested? October 2nd



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Myself and Bike Poor are planning to ride the Cherohala Challenge route on Saturday, October 2nd. If anyone here is interested in joining us please send me a PM. I am also talking with my LBS to see if others from nearby would be interested. Depending upon how many people want to ride, I will stash some fluids and food along the way at strategic points where there are no service stations or other sources of water. If enough people from the LBS want to ride they may provide some sag support. If not, I will stash supplies along the route as previously described. Most of you are probably familiar with the route but if you are not just google Cherohala Challenge for the route. My plan is for everyone to bring all the energy bars,etc that they think they will need with the idea that they could pick up some extras at some service stations along the way if needed. I will stash some food at various places along the route along with water in case someone runs out. I am planning on carrying some sport drink mixes in powder form to add to my water bottle as I refill with water. This is what I hope everyone else does if they need it. Let me know if you are interested, it will be a great ride in hopefully geat temps.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I'm already doing 24 Hours of Booty in Atlanta that weekend. I hate that the Challenge was called this year as its one of my favorites.


----------



## Bike Poor (Sep 17, 2009)

Bump. Ride is still on for this Saturday.


----------

